# Young Woman with a Hat



## otherprof (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## timor (Dec 14, 2017)

Was she at least pretty ? I ask cause you shoot her from the back.
Symptomatic nowadays in street shooting. You have the rights to take picture from the front, but all this screaming and yelling and calling police...
Not worth it.


----------



## otherprof (Dec 14, 2017)

That was taken at Fashion Institute of Technology,   in NYC, where most people were used to people walking around and taking pictures, mostly for assignments in their photography classes.  There was no room to stand in front of her and not crowd her, but I wasn't aiming for a portrait anyway. I liked the composition from the rear with the hat. I had a wonderful career at F.I.T.  as a philosophy professor, and loved telling people I taught ethics to fashion designers. That, however, was an alternate fact. Most of my students came from the business side of the college, and were more likely to be studying management or international trade than design or illustration.  But getting back to your comment: I think you are raising an interesting question about how cultural changes may be requiring changes in street photography. If no one else looks at this thread or comments on your funny/perceptive observation, I'll start a separate thread to raise just that question. (If you don't do one first.)


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 14, 2017)

I kind of like it, to me it almost seems like you were looking at her, while she is looking at the guys in the top left. Think I might slide the right crop over and give it a little more room on the left if possible to enhance that scenario.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 14, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I kind of like it, to me it almost seems like you were looking at her, while she is looking at the guys in the top left. Think I might slide the right crop over and give it a little more room on the left if possible to enhance that scenario.


 I agree that cropping off some of the right hand side of the frame could strengthen this photograph.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 14, 2017)

I think the composition is very keen. I noticed it right away. I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 15, 2017)

The thing I really love about this photograph, is the discs. The stack of discs around the woman. Her hat, the table, the round mounting flanges on the table and chair posts.

Dang, are those some over-built chair posts, or what?

Wonderful image.


----------



## otherprof (Dec 15, 2017)

gk fotografie said:


> It's a great photo!
> Very well noticed,  perfect composition.
> _*Nominated POTM
> *_
> Gerard


Wow! Thank you!


----------



## otherprof (Dec 15, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I think the composition is very keen. I noticed it right away. I wouldn't change a thing.


Thanks! I thought about what Derrel and Smoke665 said, but couldn't make the composition work with a crop off the right side.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 15, 2017)

otherprof said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I think the composition is very keen. I noticed it right away. I wouldn't change a thing.
> ...


I agree 

Sent from my [device_name] using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## otherprof (Dec 15, 2017)

zulu42 said:


> The thing I really love about this photograph, is the discs. The stack of discs around the woman. Her hat, the table, the round mounting flanges on the table and chair posts.
> 
> Dang, are those some over-built chair posts, or what?
> 
> Wonderful image.


Thank you!


----------



## terri (Dec 16, 2017)

zulu42 said:


> The thing I really love about this photograph, is the discs. The stack of discs around the woman. Her hat, the table, the round mounting flanges on the table and chair posts.
> 
> Dang, are those some over-built chair posts, or what?
> 
> Wonderful image.


This is exactly what I noticed, as well: it is a study in geometrical shapes.   The ovals from the hat, the table and chair mounts are of central interest; then, you have the nice rectangle in the upper left, with the angled line on the upper right.   



timor said:


> Was she at least pretty ?



Funny, that would be the last thing to occur to me about this shot.   Even if meant in a tongue in cheek way, if we saw her face the image would then be about the woman.  In my view it is most emphatically _not_ about her - she is helpful as a focal point to support the geometrical shapes that surround her.   

Great job, Professor S.


----------



## otherprof (Dec 16, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I kind of like it, to me it almost seems like you were looking at her, while she is looking at the guys in the top left. Think I might slide the right crop over and give it a little more room on the left if possible to enhance that scenario.


Your comment about catching people looking at other people reminded me of this shot, from January of 2014. I thought I caught the man on the left looking at the woman on the right who was looking at the two guys. In my imagination, the man on the left was daydreaming about the girl, who was 
daydreaming about the two guys, but they were a couple - though things had been cooling down lately   . . .  
.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 16, 2017)

Love it. I captured one similar back in the summer, they don't happen often when everything seems to click


----------



## timor (Dec 16, 2017)

terri said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> > The thing I really love about this photograph, is the discs. The stack of discs around the woman. Her hat, the table, the round mounting flanges on the table and chair posts.
> ...


My remark was about something totally different and question about her beauty was just an introduction to it. Title says "Young woman with the hat". Well, in full honesty I don't see young, I don't see woman and the hat is rather man's model. If the title would be per example "Hat on the head", that would change the focus immidiatly, wouldn't it ? I misread  professor intentions, but he understood my concern. Actually it looks, like it is his exact field of expertise.


----------

